# What's the best personalised plate you've seen?



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I regularly cycle : (yes, I cycle to work rather than drive my beloved car) past a TVR with 
*G 5POT*
as it's plate. Which is cool.

I've also seen recently on a Volvo Estate 
*COM1C*
Which I believe is Jimmy Tarbuck's plate

I also checked on the "Was it issued" part of a website to find out that someone was shortsighted enough to release
*CUN7 *
*T1TTY*
*TWA7*
*KNO8*

But *not*
*PEN1S*
or
*ARS3*
;D

Someone told me they'd seen a Beemer with 
*ORG45M*
But I never saw it for myself, so can't confirm nor deny it.

Just to close, some facts and figures from the DVLA website

*K1 NGS*
Sold Dec '93 for Â£231,000

*1 A* 
Sold Dec '89 for Â£200,000

*S1 NGH* 
Sold Oct '98 for Â£108,000

*1 RR *
Sold Dec '94 for Â£106,000

*1 S* 
Sold Dec '90 for Â£100,000

*G1 LLY *
Sold Mar '90 for Â£87,500

* P1 LOT* 
Sold Sep '96 for Â£82,500

*1 DM *
Sold Dec '94 for Â£82,000

*COL 1N *
Sold Jun '99 for Â£76,500

*A5 TON *
Sold Nov '00 for Â£76,000


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

There was a Vauxhall VX220 in Leighton Buzzard Tesco a month or so ago, plate was:
*DE51RED*
Thought it was a great plate... but probably on the wrong car !


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I saw that on the ads Vauxhall did when the 51 plate came out, so it was probably a company car.

I know my old boss used to work for Honda and he bought an old car purely for the number plate

*CRX 16V*

and then they transferred the plate to whatever CRX they were loaning to mags and scrapped the car.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

LAM 80 on a countach! 8)


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

Best i've seen was PEN 15 on a Porsche 911 some years ago. IIRC it was owned by Steve Parish who used to do truck racing among over things.
Also saw TUR 130 on a 911.
;D


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

seen *CRA 1G*

also *ROS5*

i heard that the plate *EDD1E* went for some stupid amount the other day, think it was about Â£250k but can't quite remember exactly

saw my ideal one.......*J4MES* for sale at Â£50k

incidentally the day the J plates came out for reservation (ie J1 XYZ) my mum rang up to get J4MES for me (i was only 11 i think) but it went straight to auction, not surprisingly but it was worth a shot, so i had to settle for a normal J1 numberplate

once saw *BAD 80Y* on a white rs turbo in leeds and *FUC 1T* on a similar kevved up car somewhere, can't quite remember where

there's some good plates on the Kahn car sales website, http://www.v12specialistcars.com/index-new.html and some beauty cars too

incidentally, if anyone ever sees *L15TER* for sale please give me a shout!!

cheers

James


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2002)

have seen...no word of a lie

*N11 CKD*

on a Police Lotus Espirit Turbo

cheeky buggers


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Jam - funnily enough I've seen

*J4MES *
(spaced just like that too!)

recently in Brentford (SW London) on a silver 911. Â In fact I saw it twice in one day - once on my way to work and once on my way back - the second time I flew past him on my mountain bike as he was stuck in traffic.

Might have a 911 and a fifty grand number plate, but it doesn't get you home any faster. Â ;D


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

I once saw:

B16 MUF on a metro in birmingham

(with the 6 looking like a G obviously)

honest, I did, though I did a search on one of those "was it issued" things once, and it said it wasn't issued, but I saw it!!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I saw my perfect one

*K3LLS*

when I was a student and couldn't afford it - it was Â£1400 then (about 10 years ago) 

ANd it's just resurfaced, but the guy wants Â£9,000 for it now, so I still can't afford it.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The B16 MUF could have been

*B19 MUF*
Apparently that was issued.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Saw

*V6 4MOT* on a Golf....V6 4Motion (surprise surprise) which was quite good. 8)

Some bloke on the saturday cruise b4 Beaulieu in a Blue TTR had *A225 TTR* - quite cool.

Saw 007 P on a Z8 in London last year.

Peter Alliss has *3PUTT* on his Roller.

Seen various Subaru P1's with *P1 something or other after it*

*B3 VES *and *B6 VES *are pretty impressive as well ;D


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Oh yeah....our offices are v close to BAT's on the embankment. Seen a 500SL outside there numerous times with *1 BAT * on it.

The guy who designed the Aston Martin Virage lives in my folks village and has *2 AML* - probably worht a fair few nicker!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

A B02 ETT (I think this does exist)
PR02 ACK (TT is my kind of anti depressant)


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

couple of months ago I saw

S60OBY

on a Subaru Imprezza WRX......


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Steve Parish the racing driver lives near me he has PEN15, i also no someone with BEG 4 1T on there Ferrari, going through Newmarket i saw A 11OLE also seen BEG 4 7T on a clapped out old mini!. and ive seen Y11MMY.


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

An old mate of mine had on his Carerra4

Mine aint bad but wanted M4RT L which was available middle of last year...couldn't afford then tho...ho hum


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

That font thing is bollox previous message shud have said

ADD105S


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

saw a 996 turbo too with *XOT1C* on it, thought it was quite good

would love J4MES more than anything, you'd have to be minted though and i'd rather sell my TT and get a 996 turbo than drive around in my tt with a Â£50k number plate on it! thats just me though! ;D

cheers

james


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2002)

Theres a beamer round where I live with the reg RE5IN. Makes me wonder what he does for a living...


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I hope that is RES1N as otherwise it is truely illegal.

My favourite was a black 325i convertable in Nottingham about 10 years ago driven by a blonde:

131TCH

Head of Computer Science at Nottingham University had:

D161TAL

I saw P4ULB for sale the other day but couldn't afford it...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Theres a beamer round where I live with the reg RE5IN. Makes me wonder what he does for a living...


Perhaps he makes up illegal number plates with some kind of resin?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2002)

OK, OK, it was probably RES1N.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Quite an obvious one but a couple of the central London HMV delivery transit vans had HMV 1A and HMV 3A... I remember my dad buying them in fact! 

And hey, lets not forget AU51 TTR as a cool TT plate ;-)

Clive


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> And hey, lets not forget AU51 TTR as a cool TT plate ;-)


Cheeky I know, but it's getting to a year since I bought AU51 TTA and AU51 CAR from DVLA for Â£1299 and Â£699 respectively (ouch!) and I need to sell them asap. Offers over Â£500 each, plus Â£25 assignment fee. IM or email me if intererested.

BTW, they ARE in the Classifieds


----------



## stowexile (May 13, 2002)

Saw 150 MPH on a pristine E Type Jag in Ipswich once


----------



## marriedblonde (Jul 2, 2002)

Afriend of a friend has THU 6S and THU 6 on his cars which I think is quite cool. Ones a C class AMG merc...

I was tempted to buy J1 MBO a while ago but decided I couldn't afford it - shouldd have found the cash....

My Girlfriend has L8 CLR (well she will have this month as it's a birthday present) because she's always late. (Oh and Called Claire)

When I lived in scotland a local sparky had WYR 1T on his Van

And a someone I know called Kam Ng has K4 MNG on his merc spaced K4M NG obviously....


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

*[old Viz gag]*Perhaps it would have been cheaper to just change my name to *LF02 OMY*, than to spend the money getting a personalised plate.*[/old Viz gag]*


----------



## marriedblonde (Jul 2, 2002)

Now where is the number to interpol.....


----------



## Nik_TTC225 (May 14, 2002)

ok, heres mine, although I've removed the numbers as I cant remember how the plates were made up

I drove past Paul Daniels in his Bentley/Roller which had MAGIC

I was playing golf at Rickmansworth and Roger DeCourcey came past from Moor Park in his Lexus, and his plate was NOOKIE as in the bear

My fave tho was a Ferrari with the plate WHOOSH


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Quick question. I saw a Lotus ages ago that had a number plate something along the lines of

00100H or OOH001

(It looked like it was trying to be OOOOOH)

I remember thinking at the time that it looked odd.

So my question is, if you have a plate that has a single digit number, can you put two zeros in front of it?

ie. Mine is T7 KLC, could I, theoretically, have T007 KLC (not that I'd do that unless I sold the TT)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

*SUN 1*
at the Sun printing works

*NO 5*
on Black Transit Van with the gold Chanel perfume logo on the side

*THE 928S*
in Covent Garden on a 928 S!

*XAV13R*
I hope his name was Xavier!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I wonder if they ever released

*F3LCH*


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

hmmmn, a quick check says no, but they're thinking about it.

Maybe Graham Norton will buy it.


----------



## Denny (Jul 1, 2002)

Have you TTers seen this collection of TT Vanity plates. Jay welcomes all plates....you all ought to send yours to him.

http://public.fotki.com/audittclub/suittmans_tt_vanity/


----------



## TT-daft (May 9, 2002)

A zitty youth has got my ideal plate - M1CK C - on a 'Max Powered' Pug 206 1100cc in Newcastle (which I spotted a few months ago en route to St James Park), bought for him by his dad before he was old enough to drive, drat!

There used to be a bloke around here with the moistening 'G1RLS' tag on his cheesy Ferrari - he was bound to be 4 foot tall, fat & bald then.... ahem.

I used to see 'B19 BOY' on a Mk 2 Golf GTI regularly. I saw 'COL1N' on a crappy 1.6L Sierra in Leeds about 12 years ago. A mate's dad has an olde Jag which has had the plate 'SON1A' from new I believe. A fella in the next village to me has 'P1LOT' on an S8.

Er, they're my tales of plate tomfoolery.

M1K VW


----------



## maddott (May 6, 2002)

Best ever, in the early 80's-------*TUR80* on a Porsche Turbo


----------



## StunTTman (May 7, 2002)

There's one I see quite often on my walk to work:
A1RSE ;D

And years ago I saw on an old Capri:
CLA 55Y ;D

And there's always V8 DAN on my driveway and H20 DAN in my garage....


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2002)

I Remember TUR80 on that 911 very well used to see it all the time and I knew a car salesman with PUF911 on his turbo back in the great eighties , oh how I miss those great times !


----------



## andygo (May 8, 2002)

My boss has got B16 NOB (BIG NOB) on his brand new Ferrari.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

I'm sure someone must have a nice *C LIT* out there ;D


----------



## M12BJN (May 7, 2002)

A family friend has ER16. A bolt in the 6 makes it look like a C and, yes, his name is Eric.

Saw X5 MPH on a 360 Spider on the M3 on the way to the TT meet at Beaulieu 

My mate who has his own window tinting business has T1NTA on his Elise.

Have seen a Blue TVR in Marlow with the plate BAD 541T. The 4 is slightly modified so the plate reads BAD SHIT. 8)

Also seen 6LOW reading SLOW and D1VOT.

Cheers,
Ben


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Bah - I was just going to add the BAD 541T. I saw it on a yellow Cerbera the year before last, and took a picture of it, I though it was so funny - and appropriate! The owner must have sold it on.


----------



## M12BJN (May 7, 2002)

Sorry Chris... ;D

Think it might be the the same bloke actually... Looks the part though, I agree! ;D

- Ben 8)


----------



## dre (May 8, 2002)

The best one I've seen was a Ferrari 355 it was

4 R E - "Ferrari"


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

That's ok Ben - teach me to be a bit quicker off the mark! And to check my spelling before posting. ;D

An old number plate I've seen that I wouldn't fancy on my car ended in COW: no need to advertise the fact!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

They were advertising plates ending in COW on one of the websites to demonstrate the then new 51 plates and had

*AR51 COW*
AND
*BO51 COW*


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

In fact...


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

LOL! and Oops. :-[

'Cow' looks just lovely on a car.


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

In the old black and white days it was 
*BRA 38 B*
that brought a smutty smile to a young teenage face.

BTW, you can't make 'CL I T'.....
Wrong mix/number/ratio of letters.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

That is true.

But you could have

*CL 17*

The following results have been found for the registration CL 17

These initials were first issued in JAN 1904
and continued to be issued through to AUG 1927


----------



## P40L_NC (May 9, 2002)

Saw JU51 COX only the other day... ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

oo-er


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2002)

My favourite has got to be - FU 2 - seen a number of years ago on the Kings Road and more recently in Ascot.
Also saw - GG W1N - on a Bentley leaving Ascot racecourse last year which made me smile!


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I missed J4 SON by two days from DVLA bought for Â£250 now worth a pretty packet..

I London last week and saw parked outside Claridges a Smart car totally badged up as a Ferrari in Ferrari Red with the plate BAD 1 not sure who's it was Ferrari must have been in on it cos it was so blatant... Even looked kind of cool (I'll get me coat)

Jason


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

M1 NGE on a crappy black beemer in Windsor a couple of years ago

also FU2 DIY (i think) on a merc

I think bmw uk have 1bmw and bmw1 on 7 series'

also 80X TER ON A 80X TER

Before you say these can't be made i've only remembered what i can but you get the idea


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

colleague of mine has a Red Ferrari 355 spider with the plate999 DR


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

A and E consultant ????


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Those of you that remember Gary Handas

MRK IV on his Golf

and

A11 BAD on his beemer

Were my favourites?


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Avus - didn't that FU number plate belong to Fiona, er, Richmond, I think - someone to do with Raymond's Revue Bar? A woman big in all the right places, anyway!


----------



## StiV (May 7, 2002)

On s silver SLK with a babe at the wheel

S70LEN


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Jason,

you'll prob find the J4SON went straight to auction like J4MES did.......bastards - wanna make as much money as they can on em!

cheers

James


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Don't you think it's incredibly hypocritcal of the DVLA to sell those sorts of name plates at a premium, telling you that J4SON looks like JASON and then get their knickers in a twist when the owner oif the plate spaces it like that?


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2002)

PI5SED


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2002)

J4SON is on an orange Lambo in Congleton.


----------



## M12BJN (May 7, 2002)

Remembered another:

MYK 155X spaced to read MY K155 X. Was on an XJS with a large Kiss FM sticker in the rear window... :


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

just rememberd the plate in saw in suffolk K155 MEE it was on a Ferrari, nice


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Have just been to the DVLA site where they have a listing of the plates up for auction. There are some quite interesting ones including:

*AUD 111T* = Â£1900 RESERVE

*B33VER* = Â£1400 RESERVE

*CUS70M* = Â£1500 RESERVE

*P15TON* = Â£2400 RESERVE

*NON 570P* = Â£1300 RESERVE

*L3I5URE* = Â£1100 RESERVE

and

*5TUD* = Â£3000 RESERVE.

It would be interesting to see how the reserve price compares to the actual price...

For the full list and the date and place of the auction click *here*

PS - I don't work for the DVLA, I just have a love of personalised plates.


----------



## M12BJN (May 7, 2002)

Kell, I'm sure I've seen P15TON on a red Golf in the Beaconsfield area... :-/ Might have been P16TON with a strategically placed bolt! : ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

A strategically placed bolt?

Whoever heard of such a thing?


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

just remembered, have seen B8OKE on a Bentley in Southend, he (or she  ) had played around with the 8 so it looked just like BROKE
rather witty i thought,

have also seen N15HAA

HOP 1N on an M3 conv

MR 86 on a BIG old Merc


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2002)

Once saw Willy Thorn at a Mway Petrol Stop. Think the car was a BMW, plate A 147 PRO

Thought that was quite good


----------



## M12BJN (May 7, 2002)

I seem to remember reading somewhere that Jimmy White has *CUE 1T* & Barry McGuigan has *BOX 1T*. 

The MD of a customer of mine has *M1CRO* on his Beemer. They build PCs... : ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Let's just hope he doesn't buy

PEN15

and park the two cars side-by-side. ;D


----------



## M12BJN (May 7, 2002)

LOL! ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I really nearly bought P16 PEN (Pig Pen) a couple of years ago.... *LOL*

today, I have just seen K1OSK on a blue Freelander in Cardiff - rather neat............

and I still like my fiancee's plate - S14LLY - its about the closest thing to either "Silly" or "Sally" we are likely to be able to afford!!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

V145 TAN on a passatt ?  for vlastan


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I did see

*H1LLY*

On a Toyota land cruiser/Mitsubishi Shogan (don't remember which)


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

P15 ORF on a Range Rover in North London.

Mark


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2002)

ccc

Yes you're right about FU 2, it did belong to Fiona Richmond years ago, and a friend tells me that he saw her in a tiger stripe flocked Mustang (!!) displaying the plate sometime in the late 70's. Also it was for sale recently for about Â£150K I think


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Spotted *TT51 BOY* in Poole on Saturday.

I know a guy who drives a Beamer with blacked out windows and the plate *DRG 8OY* (Drug Boy). He gets pulled over quite frequently :.


----------



## TTombo (May 7, 2002)

I've got T6MBO, which is TOMBO.

Anyone want to buy it?

Anyone called Tom out there too?


----------

